# Figured it out.



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

When you try to watch the video and it turns black. In the upper right hand corner I think there a little arrow that you just tap and the video appears. I'm in the learning process and sometime it just takes a little time for us seniors lol. Thanks again everyone for your patience.


?Suddenly?


----------

